# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دفتر برنامه ریزی به روش مهندس جوکار

## elmira_tzf

کیا دارن؟ :Yahoo (50): 

تفاوتش با ذفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی و هفته های من گاج چیه؟ :Yahoo (22):

----------


## mamad1

کلا خودت یه چند تا آ4 رو جدول بندی کنی بهتره؛ البته مهر و ماهم خوبه

----------


## Amir Ho$$ein

> کیا دارن؟
> 
> تفاوتش با ذفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی و هفته های من گاج چیه؟


آره منم میخوام بدونم چیه که این همه تبلیغ می کنن !!!
هفته های من رو دارم ولی فقط جدول منظم شدست = برگه آ4 هم همون کارو می کنه

----------


## elmira_tzf

up

----------


## rajabph

> کیا دارن؟
> 
> تفاوتش با ذفتر برنامه ریزی قلمچی و هفته های من گاج چیه؟


من دارم.از قلمچی که خیلی بهتره.البته از نظر نوشته ها و نکاتو ظاهرو این حرفا.ماهیت هردو یکیه.

----------


## rajabph

اینم چند صفحش
البته نمیرزه35 تومن من از تخفیف55%گاج گرفتم

----------


## frp9

همون همراه من مهروماهه با یکم رنگ آمیزی و یه آیتم اضافه(تحلیلی آزمون)

----------


## M.D97

کسي ميدونه کلا.چند هفته داره

----------


## Pasteur

> کسي ميدونه کلا.چند هفته داره


48 هفته ،
با تخفیف گاجانه از سایتش بخر میشه 15 تومن به جای 35 تومن

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> اینم چند صفحش
> البته نمیرزه35 تومن من از تخفیف55%گاج گرفتم


چه باحال :Yahoo (13): خوبه که دفتر کاظمو نگرفتم :Yahoo (4): 
چیز خاصی توش هست که میگن به روش جوکار؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mamad_6xlarge


چه باحالخوبه که دفتر کاظمو نگرفتم
چیز خاصی توش هست که میگن به روش جوکار؟


همشون عین هم هستن فقط رنگ و لعابشون فرق داره*

----------

